# any man not into boobs??



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

well its a strange question but my husband shows NO interest at all in my boobs during sex.i have to push everytime for him to remember and it just seems so fake im starting to hate it.it seems like he doesnt even know what to do with them??i told him what i like and how i like it but nothing ever changes.its the most important thing to me in foreplay and its just soo frustrating.i roughly get 2 mins of it and it seems like a difficult job for him.im a 25 yo attractive female with average sized round boobs.i asked him a million times and he just says im imagining things.i asked him if he likes bigger boobs and he just says you're the perfect size for me? 
i dont understand? 
has anyone been in a similar situation and male views are very welcome..


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not in to boobs like a lot of men apparently. My ex had really small boobs and it seemed to bother her, but it didn't bother me at all. I was more into butt cheeks than boobs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Me'N'My'Girl said:


> well its a strange question but my husband shows NO interest at all in my boobs during sex.i have to push everytime for him to remember and it just seems so fake im starting to hate it.it seems like he doesnt even know what to do with them??i told him what i like and how i like it but nothing ever changes.its the most important thing to me in foreplay and its just soo frustrating.i roughly get 2 mins of it and it seems like a difficult job for him.im a 25 yo attractive female with average sized round boobs.i asked him a million times and he just says im imagining things.i asked him if he likes bigger boobs and he just says you're the perfect size for me?
> i dont understand?
> has anyone been in a similar situation and male views are very welcome..


:scratchhead:

Only time I've ever ignored bewbies is if they aren't big enough or not my "prefered" shape. But from sounds of things I don't think this is the culprit in your case. Are you REALLY sure he has no interest in them?

Or... as you suspect - just doesn't know what to do with em?

Or... it could be something else, what do you mean by "push" for him to remember btw?

Or... he could just be a "lower body" person. I can elaborate on this later if you are interested (and how to "fix" this somewhat), but I'm not sure if this is the case either.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I actually like touching everywhere, but my girl just isn't too sensitive there. So for her, it doesnt need to happen and thus I don't touch it very much there during. There are a few things I've come to know though that really tickle her fancy, so I've started doing those and well, she likes it a bit more nowadays.

But still, it might have been a previous relationship maybe, or that the cues that you give off while he is touching them don't reach him so he doesn't even know you like it. Or... well, he is just not a boob man, known one of those. He would really like touching other parts, but boobs were not really his thing in bed.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

love boobies!


----------



## How2BelieveAndMoveOn (Sep 10, 2010)

How do you think he would react to you touching your own boobs during sex? As someone else suggested,maybe he's just not sure what to do with them and this way you could show him what pleases you. (plus, I find it incredibly hot when my wife has done this...maybe he would too.)


Man's point-of-view from Seinfeld:

Elaine: I never knew you were so into breasts. I thought you were a leg man.
Jerry: A leg man? Why would I be a leg man? I don’t need legs. I have legs.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

maybe its a combination of him and you. I've got a couple possible suggestions for you but need a bit more info...

Just how sensative are your boobs? In other words, there have been women who can orgasm, or at least get a long ways towards climax just through breast play. Are you one of those?

Also, is breast play integral to your getting excited? Are other methods of foreplay effective on you? kissing your neck, massage, etc.

Lastly, does your husband like his chest played with? Do you grab his chest, play with his nipples, and does he like it?

Like I said, I have a couple ideas for you but need to know what triggers are and are not being used.


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd like to officially state for the record that I am Pro-boobie.
(hows that for a first post? -


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm with southbound, I'm more of a butt man but I love me some boobies too. Though REALLY big ones gross me out. I cannot imagine not wanting to play with them regardless of the size. I love to play with my wife's but she hates it. 

In fact I recently told her that I like having my nipples played with/sucked and she said that was "gay". I was crushed.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

imagine we could be match sex drive and people. I would love for my wife to enjoying me touching her breasts but after three children, she is not very confident that her breasts are sexy...doesn't matter how I feel about them she is just not confortable...sometimes in the morning she would let me suck on them and I do but since she is hurt from breast feeding so many years, I have to be really careful...so when we make love besides touching them over the a shirt or pijamas, don't really have access to breasts that can play an important role in love making....I would love to have a wife with nice boobs and she in love with me enyoing them but it is what it is and you have to make peace with this and be happy....


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I love boobies.
I love to play with my wife's boobies.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

frustr8dhubby said:


> In fact I recently told her that I like having my nipples played with/sucked and she said that was "gay". I was crushed.


Ask her why there are so many fasion/fragrance/etc. advertisements with a woman's hand or face against a man's chest. Or, more scientifically, you can say that men and women are equal insofar as there being a TON of nerve endings in the breast tissue/nipples.

Good luck


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

As others have stated, some men are more into butts and legs than boobs. Personally I like boobs, butts stomachs and legs. In that order. 

He may very well "like" your boobs, be into them but, perhaps is not as motivated to "visit and spend time there" when you start getting busy. For many men we sometimes get sloppy and neglect to do the things that you may enjoy. This could be out of complacancy, laziness or whatever. Many men fell that to really get your motor running we need to go to points further south. 

For whatever it is worth I don't think Boobs have to be big to be sexy. Big ones have a good "shock and awe" factor in clothes as they are conspicuous in clothes and men can't help noticing (too much sometime). Sometimes the smaller ones looke better undressed. To me nipples are as sexy as the brests themselves. I find it interesting that smaller brested women wear paded bras that conceal the nipples. Ironically, they hiding the best part to make them look bigger than they are. To me a shear bra that gives a hint of nipple or going braless is very sexy. The latter may be a bit much depending on how you respond when you get cold and what you are wearing. My wife used to go braless before we had kids and would go out of town. We got a kick out of seeing men stair. 

Anyway i got off track......try and reiterate how much you like having him visit that area. You may have to be less than subtle. Again it likely has nothing to do with how much he "likes" your boobs.


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Isn't is strange how different people are? My wife told me that she has a co-worker and her co-worker doesn't like for her husband to touch her boobs at all. :scratchhead:

As for me, I like ALL of the female anatomy and like to touch and play with it all ... I personally feel like your husband is missing out. I hope that changes for you and your husband will fullfill your wishes.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Only time I've ever ignored bewbies is if they aren't big enough or not my "prefered" shape. But from sounds of things I don't think this is the culprit in your case. Are you REALLY sure he has no interest in them?
> Or... as you suspect - just doesn't know what to do with em? he doesnt know what to do with them
> ...


well not sure about that he never talks about what he likes in sex.he would NEVER go down on me.well he's pretty much boring in bed.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't relate to that. My wife has big boobs and is otherwise small - that's why I jumped on her when we met.

I see other guys looking at them all the time. I love boobs. I look at other girl's boobs too and my wife understands. I can't not look. I like doggy style because i like to see them hanging down and swinging a little. And don't even get me started on how much I like nipples.

I don't understand the comment about not knowing what to do with them. That's the great thing about breasts, you can have fun with them without any specialist skills.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

How2BelieveAndMoveOn said:


> How do you think he would react to you touching your own boobs during sex? As someone else suggested,maybe he's just not sure what to do with them and this way you could show him what pleases you. (plus, I find it incredibly hot when my wife has done this...maybe he would too.)
> 
> 
> Man's point-of-view from Seinfeld:
> ...


well i do this all the time and in the end ill just have to tell him to take over


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

piqued said:


> maybe its a combination of him and you. I've got a couple possible suggestions for you but need a bit more info...
> 
> Just how sensative are your boobs? In other words, there have been women who can orgasm, or at least get a long ways towards climax just through breast play. Are you one of those? yup im definately one of those.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad News (Nov 4, 2010)

couple said:


> I can't relate to that. My wife has big boobs and is otherwise small - that's why I jumped on her when we met.
> 
> I see other guys looking at them all the time. I love boobs. I look at other girl's boobs too and my wife understands. I can't not look. I like doggy style because i like to see them hanging down and swinging a little. And don't even get me started on how much I like nipples.
> 
> I don't understand the comment about not knowing what to do with them. That's the great thing about breasts, you can have fun with them without any specialist skills.


:smthumbup: :iagree: :smthumbup: :iagree:

I bet for every woman like Me'N'My'Girl who want more breast play there are 50 or 100 women would prefer less!


----------



## thoughts2words (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not a breast man. Love my wifes bottom! But I do love every part on a woman and I do enjoy sucking and playing with them. I love them bouncing in my face when I'm on the bottom. 

Tell or show him how to touch them.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Bad News said:


> :smthumbup: :iagree: :smthumbup: :iagree:
> 
> I bet for every woman like Me'N'My'Girl who want more breast play there are 50 or 100 women would prefer less!


Maybe part of her does but part of her also knows that although she's otherwise very cute, she got a lot of extra attention because of the boobs. She learned that they give her great power with guys.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not a big boob fan, or a fan of big boobs... Part of it is likely that my wife isn't particularly into that, and since she was my first sexual partner, that's kind of the way things developed. At least, that's my theory...  

Having said that, I like to think that I'd be responsive to any suggestions that came my way about things I could do to make things better. Having a session that leaves the wife going "OMG, that was the best one EVER!" is a huge turn-on in itself.

C


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh no, that wouldn't work for me! He's lucky you even enjoy sex since he's not exactly shooting for the gold medal now, is he?! Do you have an open dialogue about sex, when not in the moment? How about dirty talk? Maybe he needs to read some playboy articles or something. Men don't want to be told that they are boring, but he needs some direction. Do you give him oral? I just can't see how foreplay even gets you in the mood. You have to have high drive. Sticking his hand down your pants is so high school. Tell him what you want and tease him and don't let him have you. Men need direction. He should want to please you.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

PBear said:


> Having said that, I like to think that I'd be responsive to any suggestions that came my way about things I could do to make things better. Having a session that leaves the wife going "OMG, that was the best one EVER!" is a huge turn-on in itself.
> 
> C


Maybe she likes them touched rougher. My hon didn't care much for me touching her breasts as well, wasn't as pleasurable as the rest. Then I accidentally groped them to hard once and she liked it. Well... took only 8 years to find that out.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Me'N'My'Girl said:


> i asked him a million times and he just says im imagining things.i asked him if he likes bigger boobs and he just says you're the perfect size for me?
> i dont understand?


Well of course he's going to say that. Men are not stupid. When a woman asks such a question any guy with half a brain in his head is going to tell her what she wants to hear.

He is probably, like many guys, a big boob fan. Rather than worrying about it just enjoy what he does do with you. It could be a lot worse. the marriage could be, like so many these days, sexless.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

my husband LOVES boobs. i'm pretty big (36DD) and it's annoying sometimes because i have a small frame and they give me back pain (not to mention finding clothes that fit and don't make me look like a stripper is challenging lol) but the fact that my husband loves them so much makes it worth it. plus i actually enjoy it when he sucks my nipples or thrusts his penis between my boobs. 

but a couple of my cousins are married to guys who don't like big boobs. one of my cousins, her husband actually wants her to get reduction surgery (big boobs run in our family; almost all of the women on my dad's side have big boobs). honestly i would get mine reduced too if they weren't such a big part of our sex life.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd say since I have gotten to second base more than homeruns, my random sampling seems to suggest that about 50% enjoy boob play, 10% love it and 40% of women don't enjoy it.

I would say that your husband is among the 10% of men that doesn't enjoy boobs.

I do wonder though if there isn't a correlation to men who don't like a little weight on their woman and some breast size too. I kinda like both.

But then again, I'm a pig, I'll admit.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

louiswin said:


> Isn't is strange how different people are? My wife told me that she has a co-worker and her co-worker doesn't like for her husband to touch her boobs at all. :scratchhead:


My wife is very particular about her breasts. Sometimes loves being touched or held, other times not. That goes for the rest of her too. I'm a pretty tactile guy, and it's taken some some getting used to. I could spoon/cuddle for hours … I'm not complaining though


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

List of men not into boobs:

Elton John, Adam Lambert, "Jack" from Will and Grace, and George Michael - just to name a few...


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Whatshisname said:


> I'd like to officially state for the record that I am Pro-boobie.
> (hows that for a first post? -


I love it! LOL 
Everybody is different. Some men like breasts, some focus more on butts or legs. You could try guiding his hands there and telling him how great it feels.
I am a butt girl. Most women I know aren't into that. Doesn't stop me though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a small frame but big, sensitive, send me over the moon when touched boobs. And yet it's not always what my dh goes for. So I've worked on positive reinforcement. ANYTIME he touches them I tell how great that feels, how much it turns me on, that kind of thing. He likes my boobs but he just doesn't always go there. No idea why.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Shove them in his face. Men don't do subtlety.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Scenario - boobs vs butt:

Two women 
-First with big boobs, the perfect boobs, you name it..

-second with well rounded bubble butt perfectly connected with hips and small weist but flat boobs or even no boobs lol

Without thinking twice second woman will be my selection!!!.

Conclusion: I am far more into butt that boobs and I know alot of guys who has same scenario like mine!. If your husband is like us who do not get turned on by boobs than butt he should still stimulate, play with and grab your boobs for your pleasure (not his)!


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a leg and ass man myself. A handful is enough for me.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

Me'N'My'Girl said:


> well its a strange question but my husband shows NO interest at all in my boobs during sex.i have to push everytime for him to remember and it just seems so fake im starting to hate it.it seems like he doesnt even know what to do with them??i told him what i like and how i like it but nothing ever changes.its the most important thing to me in foreplay and its just soo frustrating.i roughly get 2 mins of it and it seems like a difficult job for him.im a 25 yo attractive female with average sized round boobs.i asked him a million times and he just says im imagining things.i asked him if he likes bigger boobs and he just says you're the perfect size for me?
> i dont understand?
> has anyone been in a similar situation and male views are very welcome..


I'm not into tits much I much prefer the ass. There are two different types of men, the types that love the boobs and the types that love the ass.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Breasts do nothing for me especially after seeing my children breastfeed. But if she wanted me to I would use them in foreplay.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

For the OP I wouldn`t call myself a breast man.
I do love them but they aren`t my central focus.
I prefer smaller to medium sized breasts and REAL.
I can`t emphasize enough that I like real breasts whether they are firm/perky or not I would always prefer real breasts over surgically enhanced breasts.

However I find it odd that your husband isn`t into it not so much because he may not be a breast man but that it`s what you want and he doesn`t jump on that.

My wife has brought up kinks/fetishes that I`m not particularly interested in but the fact that they turn her on gets me into them.

Aside from some extreme fetishes I can`t think of anything I wouldn`t do for her not merely because she wants it but because anything that turns her on is going to turn me on due to the fact that she`s turned on.

If you get my meaning.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Shove them in his face. Men don't do subtlety.


This is actually not a bad idea.

The next time you`re having sex get in the girl on top position, take one in your hand and literally feed it to him.

If that doesn`t do something for him just forget about it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Exactly, he's either gay or dead.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you kidding? Boobs are FANTASTIC!

Love it when the nipples get hard as marbles.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

how bout when she is lactating? that adds a whole new element.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess I am chiming in on a old thread, but, I can't resist.

I am the opposite of the original poster's husband. I think I like them too much. In fact, sometimes I feel like I would rather just kiss and tease and play with the boobs instead of actual sex. Booooooobs! 


I'm curious if any women have complaints in this regard -- Too much attention spent on that part of your body?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!

Nipples yeah I love them babies!!!! As far as massive boobs.....don't care one way or the other......In fact I like small chested girls........I'm a Butt/Thighs guy that's where the money is at!! 

That has nothing to do about meeting your needs!! My advice is to TALK about it tell him how good that feels. Pull his hands or mouth towards your breasts..........hopefully he'll get the picture that is a important thing for you.


----------



## lucas.allen17 (May 11, 2011)

A lot of men love them.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

My husband used to be a breast man then he met me and suddenly became all about the "round juicy butt"<<---direct quote from him.

I was told by a "not into boobies" man that he couldn't get past the fact that breasts can feed babies. He said it freaked him out so he leaves the boobs alone and focuses on the lower half.


----------



## Ophelia3 (May 13, 2011)

Wow, the 2nd post on this thread made me feel so bad. I have small, VERY sensitive breasts and it kills me that a man would ignore them because he is disappointed. Is this common?
My husband is a butt man and ignores my breasts. I think it makes him a bad lover.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Ophelia3 said:


> Wow, the 2nd post on this thread made me feel so bad. I have small, VERY sensitive breasts and it kills me that a man would ignore them because he is disappointed. Is this common?
> My husband is a butt man and ignores my breasts. I think it makes him a bad lover.


Have you communicated with him that you'd like more attention on the girls? Men don't generally do well with subtle hints, you just have to come out and tell him what you want


----------



## Ophelia3 (May 13, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Have you communicated with him that you'd like more attention on the girls? Men don't generally do well with subtle hints, you just have to come out and tell him what you want


Yes I have. At this point I've given up. That's why I'm asking for general opinions to help me understand. As I said, the 2nd post made me feel terrible.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Ophelia3 (May 13, 2011)

I should also point out that he is a total butt man and cannot keep his hands off me. I know that he is very attracted to me, but breast play is important to me, and over time I've felt more and more insecure.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Ophelia3 said:


> I should also point out that he is a total butt man and cannot keep his hands off me. I know that he is very attracted to me, but breast play is important to me, and over time I've felt more and more insecure.


How did you go about telling him that you'd like more attention on your breasts?


----------



## Ophelia3 (May 13, 2011)

Straight out. I really don't know how I could have been more direct. I know he is not into breasts, I've NEVER caught him staring at other women's breasts. I just think sex should be reciprocal.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> I was told by a "not into boobies" man that he couldn't get past the fact that breasts can feed babies. He said it freaked him out so he leaves the boobs alone and focuses on the lower half.


I'm pretty sure that's the only reason a guy might not be into boobs, or he pictures his mom or something weird that freaks him out! Maybe she breast-fed him too long and he has a visual memory!:rofl:

I must have been put on the bottle early cause I can't get enough of the tit!


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

Ophelia3 said:


> Straight out. I really don't know how I could have been more direct. I know he is not into breasts, I've NEVER caught him staring at other women's breasts. I just think sex should be reciprocal.


I'm more of a butt guy myself, and probably have a tendency to spend less attention on the boobs.

I'd reiterate an earlier poster's suggestion of girl-on-top, and put your boobs in his face / feed them to him. If he's a butt guy, he can be grasping your butt while he provides your boobs with some attention. This was how my ex-wife "reminded" me.


----------



## maribella (May 31, 2011)

ive got alot goin on in the front bt nuthin whatsoever goin on in the back :/ which makes me wonder how i ended up w a guy whos all abt the ass? 
ahah anyways i had the same problem &it jus wasnt happening for me. so each time we start out i play w them myself then literally have to grab his hands &guide them along til they stay. its tedious &&bit of a challenge bt it works :smthumbup:


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures. Just sayin'....

:scratchhead:


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, now that I posted my little school boy reply...in all seriousness....every man has his likes. Me personally, I don't like big boobs much. Not that I don't appreciate them and play with them, but if I had my way, smaller to medium is fine by me. I honestly don't care what size they are. They still all get the same attention. What turns me on is knowing I'm turning her on, so size makes no difference.

Look at all the titties out there! There must be....157 of them! -Steve Martin


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

Hell I'm a straight girl and I like boobs! lol Boobs rock, women are beautiful and I've got a great rack if I do say so myself! 

But I feel for ya... I've gotten enough great response from mine that if my guy wasn't into them at all, I'd probably be a bit bummed to lose the use of them as a sexual part of myself. I can't help but wonder if he focuses on other parts of your body? Maybe you could compromise: you could learn to enjoy the appreciation he does give your body and he could learn to do more for you foreplay wise. 

Some men really need coaching in the purpose and manner of foreplay. They need to understand why it's so important for you and learn to enjoy it to some extent to be a good lover. It sounds like you both have some work & communicating to do. Good luck.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

i'm not even a guy and i love the boobies I notice a woman's smile,shoes,and breasts before anything else. 

I couldn't imagine not having the boobies touched during lovemaking. it's a requirement


----------



## hypatia (May 30, 2011)

Okay so.

Back in my dating days, I was with a gentleman who told me his ears were an erogenous zone. (Insert Ferengi joke here) 

Now... assuming hygiene/cleanliness isn't an issue, I've never really cared about a man's ears one way or the other. I'm not turned off by them, but I've never been like WOW GET A LOAD OF THOSE LOBES. 

But when we were together? You better believe I was all over this guy's ears like they were made of chocolate. If it's "neutral" for me and "hot" for him, why _wouldn't_ I do it? It really makes no sense to me. 

So, I know this is an old topic, but for me the issue really isn't whether *Me'N'My'Girl*'s husband is a boob man or not. It's that she is spelling out a really basic and uncontroversial sexual need for him and he is dismissing it. Not only is he denying what she asks, he's trying to make her feel dumb or crazy ("it's all in your head") when she asks. To me, that has the following possible explanations:

1) He's a selfish lover
2) He's a complacent/lazy lover (he's getting sex with minimal effort, so why bother putting in more work than he has to)
3) He has some hang-up about breasts he's embarrassed to admit (personally I think this is unlikely, but I'll throw it out as a possibility)

I have to say that I don't really buy the explanation that her husband just doesn't know what to do with breasts. It's not like I knew what to do with ears... figuring it out is the FUN part


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd just like to award bonus points to hypatia for the Ferengi reference.

It wasn't until someone pointed out the following that it ever occurred to me, though. Once the writers established the ears as a Ferengi erogenous zone, if a female character wanted a male Ferengi character to do something, the woman would immediately start fondling the Ferengi's ears. But if they wanted a human male to do something, they didn't start rubbing his crotch. What a double standard. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4 (Apr 28, 2011)

Grayson said:


> I'd just like to award bonus points to hypatia for the Ferengi reference.
> 
> It wasn't until someone pointed out the following that it ever occurred to me, though. Once the writers established the ears as a Ferengi erogenous zone, if a female character wanted a male Ferengi character to do something, the woman would immediately start fondling the Ferengi's ears. But if they wanted a human male to do something, they didn't start rubbing his crotch. What a double standard. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dude, you said that last part as if it were a bad thing!
And, yes, 1000% boob guy here. At first I thought the post was a joke because who doesnt like to play with the girls during mom & dad time?!


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I am new to this site, but totally agree that most, if not all, men love boobs, no matter the size. That's a great thing! Us women are never satisfied. We complain that men stare at our tits, ass, face, hair....etc., then we also complain when they don't!! As for me mine are are pretty big, which my husband calls his biggest investment. You, as a wife have to get creative in bed, like suck on your own! Thant's the biggest tease that will get your husband!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

annagarret said:


> I am new to this site, but totally agree that most, if not all, men love boobs, no matter the size. That's a great thing! Us women are never satisfied. We complain that men stare at our tits, ass, face, hair....etc., then we also complain when they don't!! As for me mine are are pretty big, which my husband calls his biggest investment. You, as a wife have to get creative in bed, like suck on your own! Thant's the biggest tease that will get your husband!!


Frankly I prefer a woman's rear end more than her boobs. I'm not saying that a woman's boobs are not enticing but- as a man - when I see a woman wearing a knee length slit skirt with high heels, I go into ecstasy.

Femininity, for me any way, is not measured by the size of the woman's breast or her rear end, but by how much she celebrates her womanhood.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> My husband used to be a breast man then he met me and suddenly became all about the "round juicy butt"<<---direct quote from him.
> 
> ...he couldn't get past the fact that breasts can feed babies. He said it freaked him out so he leaves the boobs alone and focuses on the lower half.


But many/most men also watch when their babies are born. Breast feeding did not ruin the excitement of boobies for me. And I'm still interested in the bottom half.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sort of indifferent to breasts like some of the other blokes here. I tend to notice the backside more. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

Me'N'My'Girl said:


> well its a strange question but my husband shows NO interest at all in my boobs during sex.i have to push everytime for him to remember and it just seems so fake im starting to hate it.it seems like he doesnt even know what to do with them??i told him what i like and how i like it but nothing ever changes.its the most important thing to me in foreplay and its just soo frustrating.i roughly get 2 mins of it and it seems like a difficult job for him.im a 25 yo attractive female with average sized round boobs.i asked him a million times and he just says im imagining things.i asked him if he likes bigger boobs and he just says you're the perfect size for me?
> i dont understand?
> has anyone been in a similar situation and male views are very welcome..


everyone has different interests and tastes... but maybe accessorize.... nipple jewelry, pierced or not... the stick on type, clamp on, tassels... pasties, nipple/breast pumping either for him, prier to engaging in sex, or as part of it, allowing him to help.... Myself, I prefer them, love cleavage, nipple points under tops (trying to poke their way through....) but I guess not totally fixated on breasts, and size DOESN'T matter to me.... small, firm ones, large, full ones.. they're all great. and I like lots of different shaped and sized asses, legs


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband finds me very sexy and I'm small chested. He was beside himself when I told him that I'm going to buy some silicone inserts for under my bra. He says I'm very sexy as I am. He's so sweet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My husband finds me very sexy and I'm small chested. He was beside himself when I told him that I'm going to buy some silicone inserts for under my bra. He says I'm very sexy as I am. He's so sweet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


have to agree with him.... while I don't technically prefer small ones... I sometimes find them MORE attractive than larger (Looser?) ones... I guess it's the once you like them you always like them.... and the ones I first took notice of were when I was a young teen and the girls were just starting to fill out... and they seemed to be everywhere (or just my fascination with them seemed to make it feel that way)

if for a certain look in a certain outfit.. you got some inserts or padded bra... it would be fine, but not to get them because you THINK you need to be larger.... That old stand by.... dynamite comes in small packages....


----------



## RECHTSANWALT (Oct 5, 2011)

if I had to choose between breasts and the butt, I'd go for the butt. However, breasts are an attraction, and mid-sized bust with large nipples looks gorgeous anyday over large breasts.

However, it is the overall package and experience of a woman that attracts me. A woman who is classy, carries herself gracefully, is courteous is sexier than another woman who lacks the good graces but makes up for this in size. 

I have often found myself kissing, stroking the earlobes, feeling the contours of my wife's face using my nose a lot more that I had imagined, once the initial fascination with breasts wore off.

So ladies, it is the package that counts ... for me.


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, for me its the whole package. Personally, very slim ladies look better with smaller breasts, and larger ladies with ample breasts. In otherwords, I like 32A and 42DD, but I'm not big on 34D 26 36, if ya know what I mean!

Fake boobs turn me off - I might look, but then I might look at a train wreck too.

In 99.44% of the time, natural is best.

Bras are good, but please, give yourself a break and release the boobies when you get home after a hard day's work, unless you are going out that night. There are camisoles and the like to calm down bionic nipples, if one is concerned about such things.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

You might also want to ask how many women don't want you doing anything with their boobs.I've met a few.I love all parts of the female anatomy,but I really love beautiful faces when they have just the slightest flaw.Too weird or what.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am not into big boobs but I sure am into small ones!! My wife has perfect B cup breasts and I think she is so HOT!!! I also love her slender legs, thin thighs, cute little butt, and gorgeous face, but I guess that was not part of the question was it??


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm always a sucker for long legs...

Nice and smooth, toned and shaped, tanned and beautiful, long and sexy... and when they carry themselves well, well...

I find myself married O.O
And wonder to myself how the f--k did this happen?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Get him a book, he's ignorant.


----------



## some_guy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a boob freak. Nothing like a little (or lot) of cleavage showing for a great turn on.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I'm always a sucker for long legs...
> 
> Nice and smooth, toned and shaped, tanned and beautiful, long and sexy... and when they carry themselves well, well...
> 
> ...


MMMMM legs...yes!! My wife is only 5'2" but she is 60% legs...long, smooth, slender legs (to go with her cute little breasts). I too find myself married...and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

marriedinpei said:


> There are camisoles and the like to calm down bionic nipples, if one is concerned about such things.


Myself, I prefer the look of bionic nipples.... even hotter than large full breasts... and like someone else said, I'll notice and look at NEARly any of them anytime, but looking doesn't mean I prefer or even like... just caught my attention...


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 20, 2012)

why could a man not give a major erogenous zone some attention during sex? boobs. here is a thought, so much multi media bombardment showing boobs all the time maybe some men no longer get aroused by them and are not too aware of the body of a woman, i think every curve of a women is a little piece of heaven, women truely are beautifully created.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

nicky1 said:


> maybe some men no longer get aroused by them and are not too aware of the body of a woman, i think every curve of a women is a little piece of heaven, women truely are beautifully created.


:smthumbup::iagree: Their lose, and their woman's loss as well. for everyone of them who NO longer get aroused, you can be sure there's three or four THOUSAND who do.... if you can't get him to pay attention/give them attention.... maybe it's time to start shopping for a replacement.... I doubt you'll have any problems there....


----------



## Covertx (Feb 3, 2012)

I enjoy firm boobs. My wife was a full firm B cup before she became pregnant and breastfed. Now they are size D and not firm at all. I'm not attracted to her boobs anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I can appreciate their beauty but I'm really not a "boob man". I don't find fake boobs in the least bit sexually interesting and would much prefer a woman with little or no boobs to fake ones.

However, if attention to her boobs turned my girl on, then attention they will receive.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Men,

love n care your wives' boobs , no matter its small or big..and even help them keep those in shape, if you will and women need it to be cared tenderly n loved passionately too and esp never despise it nor lose interest, if they belong to a truly loving woman.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> I'm with southbound, I'm more of a butt man but I love me some boobies too. Though REALLY big ones gross me out. I cannot imagine not wanting to play with them regardless of the size. I love to play with my wife's but she hates it.
> 
> In fact I recently told her that I like having my nipples played with/sucked and she said that was "gay". I was crushed.


Ah man that's just wrong for here to say that. Its an instant turn on for my nipples to be touch and causes instant hardening. Not sure why - but it enhances it a ton.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I love my wife's boobies... she dont care either way what i do with em, but everyones different!


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm an ass man myself. I think all men are ass men to be honest. Good looking girl walks by, what do most men do? Turn the head and see what's happing behind! Hell, even the clothing industry picked up on it. Girl walks by in sweats, you take a peek and you see UCLA on the backside.

Breast are fine, but I really don't care if you have them or don't. Medium or get a handful is plenty for me!


----------

